# Byrds Adventure Center?



## KingZilla (Dec 22, 2011)

has any one been to Byrds Adventure Center in Ozark, AR? im just woundering if it is worth the 3hr drive me and my friends would have to make if we decide to go sometime...i saw a couple videos on utube of atvs riding in the mud but they didnt really show more than 1 or 2 spots they went to...do they have a bunch of mud/water to ride in there...long drive to be dissapointed...any info would be appreciated


----------

